# Anybody eat instant Ramen?



## sw2geeks (Oct 17, 2011)

I have to admit that a bowl of instant ramen is my go to for a quick lunch. I like the Myojo brand from Tokyo. Anybody else have a favorite brand I need to try? 

Here are some pictures of my instant ramen lunch yesterday.
































More pics here.


----------



## tgraypots (Oct 17, 2011)

I do a eat quite a bit of ramen, but not from little bowls like that. I boil it, cool it, season with sesame oil, then toss it in with stir-fry. YOUR dish looks incredibly tasty. Would love a bowl of that about now.


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 17, 2011)

When I read the thread title I thought to myself, "Not if I don't have too." After seeing these pics, I think I've been missing out on something.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 17, 2011)

Been living on the stuff lately, like your pic I add alot of goodies to it. Seared mushrooms, fresh ginger, what ever meat is in the fridge, and scalions, that is a base for just about all my raman dishes. Ichibon (sp) is my favorite but have for the past few months been better the case from costco... not nearly as good but a quarter the price...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 17, 2011)

Either you used am egg slicer (and I commend you), or you did a hell of a job cutting that egg. I love Ramen.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 17, 2011)

I love your pictures man. You could make a corn dog look sexy. 

As for ramen, I haven't eaten it since I was in the army, but your ramen looks way better.

k.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 17, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Either you used am egg slicer (and I commend you), or you did a hell of a job cutting that egg. I love Ramen.



Yep, used an egg slicer. I like egg slices on top of my Ramen so I keep a bag oh hard boiled eggs in the refrigerator.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 17, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I love your pictures man. You could make a corn dog look sexy.



+1 to this. I can't say I actually want to _see_ a sexy corndog, but I bet he could do it.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 17, 2011)

Saw this post and decided to have some instant ramen for lunch, still don't really like it, but I have a hard time eating any processed food. I started with maruchan chicken flavor, added a bit of a mild akamiso, snow peas, scallions, splash of shoyu, perhaps something else I can't remember; it was alright, but the noodle texture is the main issue for me.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 17, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Saw this post and decided to have some instant ramen for lunch, still don't really like it, but I have a hard time eating any processed food. I started with maruchan chicken flavor, added a bit of a mild akamiso, snow peas, scallions, splash of shoyu, perhaps something else I can't remember; it was alright, but the noodle texture is the main issue for me.



You might try the Myojo brand that I use. (I have a link in the story I posted). The noodle texture has a nice spring to it.


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 17, 2011)

Dang, Myojo brand is 6x more expensive than what Maruchan noodles go for. Now granted we're talking $0.50 per package for Maruchan versus about $3 for the Myojo brand which is a big difference in price but we're not talking about a lot of money. So is there really that much difference in the taste and texture of these two noodles?

Well I'm going to find out because I just placed an order through Amazon.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 17, 2011)

The larger Asian markets in my area carries them for around $2.00. But sometimes I find it easier just to order from Amazon, especially with my Prime shipping.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't much care for it, but I have eaten it. It is my wife's favorite midnight snack. The kids like it too, especially the little one. This may be because of the taboo factor-my wife gets upset if she desires it and there is none in the cupboard.
These are all marachuan and at the local market they are .29 and occasionally 5/$1.00 
Del


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, my order arrived today, got to love Amazon Prime, and Myojo noodles are better than the Marachuan version. 6x better? Well that's an individual call but I do like them better.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mmhh, I will have to look around in Chinatown. The way things are going right now, I may eat lots of them until the end of the year.

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 19, 2011)

I have shopped some ramen bowls at some of the local groceries that cater to the SE Asian community around here, and the selection is amazing, however the sodium levels are even more amazing. I saw one bowl that had over 4000 mg of sodium! Eat one every 2 days and nothing else and you would be fine!


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 19, 2011)

while i quite like "real" ramen, i can't eat the instant kind, due to far too many consumed at University.


----------



## cnochef (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't eat them, too much sodium in a bowl of instant noodles at about 2x RDA.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 19, 2011)

cnochef said:


> Don't eat them, too much sodium in a bowl of instant noodles at about 2x RDA.


 
I am addicted to salt. Every time I pass through my kitchen, I take a pinch of kosher out of it's dish and eat it. Instant Ramen is bland, needs more salt.


----------



## jm2hill (Oct 19, 2011)

I remember these things! Lived off them first year university! Then sodium levels got dangerously high and I got super sick!

Doctor's cure: no more instant noodle for you!

Would love to have some spicy noodle right about now!


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 19, 2011)

To skip the sodium, toss the flavor packet in the trash. Grab stuff from your spice cabinet and use a low sodium stock of some sort.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 20, 2011)

Just ordered me some more Ramen from Amazon. With the Texas Rangers in the World Series it has been pretty busy at the paper. They finally got some more of the oriantal salt flavor in that is one of my favorites. I'll check the sodium content when it comes in, but I don't hold out much hope with the name.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 20, 2011)

Vertigo said:


> I am addicted to salt. Every time I pass through my kitchen, I take a pinch of kosher out of it's dish and eat it. Instant Ramen is bland, needs more salt.


 
Freak. What kind of person does this? Clearly you shouldn't eat straight kosher salt.








































I prefer Maldon's sea salt instead.


----------

